# Problems with diskless



## hruodr (Apr 29, 2019)

Any experiences with diskless?

It seems that there are problems locking files through NFS.


```
passwd: could not lock the password file: : Operation not supported.
```

I see error messages also by booting:


```
mount_nfs: can't update /var/db/mounttab for 10.0.0.1:/nfsexport/DDDD
...
Starting devd
dvd: cannot open pid file: Operation not supported
...
Starting syslog.
syslogd: cannot open pid file: Operation not supported
...
Starting sendmail_msp_queue.
.... cannot flock(/var/run/sendmail.pid, ...
cron: can't open or create /var/run/cron.pid: Operation not supported
```


----------



## hruodr (Apr 29, 2019)

Part of the problem seems to be known:




__





						48195 – /var/db/mounttab error on diskless boot
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## hruodr (Nov 26, 2020)

Till now I see this problem. Does someone know a solution?


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 26, 2020)

hruodr said:


> Part of the problem seems to be known:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bug is 15 years old, and it doesn't look like anyone ever worked on it. I know there is a "diskless" section in the handbook, but it is extremely short.

My hunch: Your NFS connection might be missing the locking functionality, like lockd might not be running on the server. But I'm not sure that's it. The last time I ran diskless at home ... I can date it by where the machine was installed ... must have been 1995 or 1996, using Linux on a 386-40 with a 486-25 server.


----------



## hruodr (Nov 27, 2020)

Unfortunately locking does not help. Perhaps using NFSv4. I will try later.

"Diskless" is very practical. Not only for workstations. I just built a box with two disks as zfs mirrors,
for backups, but I boot it from the same computer that send the data for backup. Perhaps later
from a USB stick. Also for testing is very practical.


----------

